# The Traveler



## Dsurion (Mar 14, 2010)

EDIT: Web-comic Page:
http://traveler.smackjeeves.com/

Updates on Monday and Thursday
Will add a character page and a little description when i advance a little more on the story.

Smackjeeves ID (found on DA)
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/078/3/9/Dsurion_Smackjeeves_ID_by_Dsurion.jpg

-------------------------

hello everyone.
Wasn'tsure were to post this.

The thing is that i really want to tell a story i have.
First i started with full colored pages, but i didnt even finish the second one.
So now im thinking of doing simple sketchy looking strips, with some flat colors.

This is the first strip (there`s a link to the first two pages)
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3556021/

I still have some doubts if any of you would like to comment or leave an opinion.

1- Would you like to see more of this? (i could post a little desc. of what`s the comic about, but i dont what to leave much of a spoiler)

2- Would you prefer the traditional Comic page layout?

3- Quick and simple pics or Detailed pics (updates would take longer) ?

4- Dialogue on the strip (useful for covering dead space and doing "only dialogue" strips xD ) or read the description here?


----------



## Dsurion (Mar 19, 2010)

I know its not the best thing out there, but hope you like it.


http://traveler.smackjeeves.com/


I`ll try to update Monday and Thursday.

I have little to no idea how to do an interesting design for the page so i just used a template D:

Hope at least some of you like it.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 19, 2010)

At least it's not BL @ SmackJeeves.

Anyways.
It looks alright so far, but it's hard to judge something with only so many pages :] Keep it up dude, I'm sure you'll get pretty far with it.


----------



## Dsurion (Mar 19, 2010)

Hehe, thanks.
It will get more interesting in a few strips.


----------



## archeryves (Mar 25, 2010)

oh ......good~


----------



## Dsurion (Mar 28, 2010)

Update, i have edited the first post with a link to the webcomic page.

Hope you like it.


----------

